# Harness = matting



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so Beamer has been matting like crazy since the weather has gotten good because of the long walks and harness.

Will the Pupia harness make him matt significantly less than a regualar harness? any other ideas?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan,

I keep Bugsy in longer coat and can't use the Puppia harness, as it really matts his hair. There are really good rolled leather harnesses tha will not matt your dog. They are expensive, but well worth it if you want to preserve that long hair. Here's one link. I like this harness because you buy the leash separately and can take it off for your pup to play.

http://www.thepamperedpup.com/shopping/collars-harnesses1.asp

Here's another link with different types of leather regular and step in harnesses.

http://www.ossoandco.com/s/shopdisplayproducts.asp?subcat=41&cat=harnesses


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

I found that the only thing that doesn't cause mats is *rolled leather*. I don't know if they make a rolled leather harness or not - they definitely have collars though. I think even the Puppia ones would cause matting because they will rub against the body/hair, but maybe someone that has one can confirm.

Oops, I should have read Julia's post more carefully! Thanks for the link to the rolled leather harnesses!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the links! I have been dying over not having a harness for Tito for walks. He likes to follow Carmen, who is not very reliable at heeling, and often winds up hurting his throat. Do they sell those in stores at all or just online?


----------



## Asia's mommy (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, I was using a harness too - but had to switch back to a collar because it was matting... so THANK YOU for that link!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's another link for rolled leather harnesses.

www.trixieandpeanut.com


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it means you aren't walking fast enough Ryan!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

EstrellaVila said:


> Do they sell those in stores at all or just online?


I live in San Francisco, so off the top of my head I can think of a couple of stores that sell rolled leather harnesses. Bow Wow Meaow, Osso & Company, Citi Pets (I think) and in Burlingame Plaza De Paws.

If I think of others, I will add them to this post.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Rolled leather harness you say?? Perhaps I will get one for beamster... not sure i have seen them locally though.. I will hve to look around...

Thanks!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought rolled leather harnesses for the girls and they do help a LOT. The puppia harnesses mat their chests and necks like crazy if they wear them very long. I paid a huge price by keeping them on the girls while driving to Phoenix and back. I do think the Puppias are more comfortable for them when riding in the car, I found rolled leather harnesses at a pet store in Carmel. They were pricey ($65 each) but so far, they seem to be worth their weight in gold.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I had Henry wearing a harness that had alot of material on it - groomer said to get a thinner one, there were tons of mats, so I'm on top of that now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

did she recommend one brand or just a lighter one in general?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

she said to use one that just does not have so much material on it . . .so thinner. I have a nylone one that is 1/2" witdth on each strap if that.

I also found a few step-in harness in the In the Comany of Dogs catalog that I am thinking about . . . .


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julia and other who have the rolled leather harness..

Is this the type that is good?
http://www.thepamperedpup.com/shopping/4-logo-nat.asp

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan,

Yes, that's one of them. There are some other ones that are fancier, but this one is good.  Actually, one part of it is flat, the other is rolled, on all of them except for the step in kind whose leash is permanently attached. Are there any stores in your area that carry them?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I checked a few stores and I cannot find any rolled leather harnesses.. ughhh..
I noticed it was not all rolled.. Where do you see a fully rolled one??

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Julia and other who have the rolled leather harness..
> 
> Is this the type that is good?
> http://www.thepamperedpup.com/shopping/4-logo-nat.asp
> ...


Ryan,

I had paid $64 for a rolled step-in harness that has the leash attached and found it cut into Sophie if she pulled on it. I was sorry I spent so much ..

The one that you just posted looks much more comfortable ...I would try that, as the puppia ones do matt the hair.

I did read that rolled collars are best for long hair dogs as you don't get the hair breakage..but I wouldn't walk my Hav's with those because if they took off after a cat I would think it could sever their neck..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan,

Here's a link to the all rolled leather step in harness, but the leash is permanently attached to the harness.

http://www.ossoandco.com/s/shopexd.asp?id=421


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

What a riot, I JUST ordered 2 puppia harnesses this morning. My girl is shaved right now so she won't matt just yet.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ryan, the one you linked is the one I have. I really like it. 
The one strap is flat leather but I don't seem to have any trouble with it matting the girls at all. I'm most concerned about matting on their chests and necks and these harnesses seem to do the trick in not matting those areas.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My two wear the rolled leather collars 24/7 and don't mat at all from them. Lulu is dumping bad right now, but the collar doesn't add to it at all.
I'm afraid to walk Lulu right now because I haven't been able to find a good harness that won't mat and I can't use a collar because her trachea is already bad.
I'm going to look into the rolled harness along with you Ryan.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Perhaps it's because Kubrick is blowing coat, but he is even getting mats from his rolled leather collar! I can't wait until this stage is done and over with!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Same here Lina.. Beamer is just matting for the sake of matting it seems.. lol


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Same with Lulu. And because she turns inside out every time I try to brush her I am taking her to the groomer every Sat. until she stops blowing coat. 
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought a rolled leather collar at Pet Edge for $6-$7 a few months ago, but accidentally left it on the floor and Sammy gnawed it in half in just a few minutes. :frusty: It was the only collar that wouldn't mat his very long, thin hair. Ricky is fine with a thick, regular collar. I'm waiting for the arrival of new rolled collar for Sammy now. 

But why do you need to use a harness? Why not teach Beamer not to pull and use a regular collar? I found that using a harness actually made the dogs pull more because it didn't hurt them to pull! With a collar, one little jerk on the leash and they usually heel well. Sammy always tries to be in the lead and will sometimes gag, but I don't yank on his collar, just a tug to remind him that he has to be by my heel, not way out in front. With a harness, he'd be all over the place AND getting tons of mats!! lol


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Marj..

Sophie and Gabe do pretty well walking them with just their collar, but what worries me (rolled colllar or standard) is their necks getting damaged if they should bolt..

I've had people shoot out of no where on bikes..fly around the corner on skates..cats , dogs and squirrels running across their paths..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So if I cut down Beamer to no more than 2 inches all around, will that cut down on the matting??? We are going tot he groomer this wknd.. the matting is crazy.. he is matting all over, not even where his harness touches... crazy!

Ryan


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Beamer said:


> So if I cut down Beamer to no more than 2 inches all around, will that cut down on the matting??? We are going tot he groomer this wknd.. the matting is crazy.. he is matting all over, not even where his harness touches... crazy!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan,
Ever since Hank had his cut, he's been sooo easy to groom. Prior to the cut, we needed to brush him twice a day since he's been blowing coat. Now, we've been getting away with brushing/combing him every two to three days. It took a while to get used to the cut, but we do appreciate the time we saved from grooming the little one.
Also I would recommend the step in style Timberwolf Alpine Rope Harness:








It just seemed "sportier" than the almost "feminine/novelty" type (not that there's anything wrong with that) :biggrin1: rolled leather harnesses we've seen online.

Hank also uses the BuddyBelt harness at times. Both have yet to cause the matting I've seen with the Puppia. And I also agree with Diane... a harness does feel like a safer alternative, and Hank does not pull in either harness. I'm definitely not a big fan of using leash corrections (aka aversive techniques) in his obedience training.

Good luck in your search.

All the best,

*'Lo*


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> So if I cut down Beamer to no more than 2 inches all around, will that cut down on the matting??? We are going tot he groomer this wknd.. the matting is crazy.. he is matting all over, not even where his harness touches... crazy!
> 
> Ryan


Which groomer are you going to? Try Doggiespaw. I took Bogie and Brando this morning. They are both getting groomed down to 1 inch.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Daniel,

Doggyspaw has sucha huge lineup..lol..
I'm taking him into Smiths tomorrow for grooming since he is also going for his annual checkup and shots.. going to be a fun day for Beamer! 

So your going down to 1inch eh? wow.. thats short.. I was thinking more in the 2inch range... hmmmmmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Perhaps it's because Kubrick is blowing coat, but he is even getting mats from his rolled leather collar! I can't wait until this stage is done and over with!


I remember when Lincoln would get mats just from my LOOKING at him :suspicious: I got kind of crazy about it too....everytime someone would pet him, I'd think, "Don't pet him!!"

Kubrick has a nice coat - once you get past the coat blowing, he'll be fine!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Jane. I hope that time comes soon! That's so funny that you mentioned people petting him. I was at the dog park today and this woman bent down to pet him and ruffled his hair at the neck and I just thought "I just BRUSHED there!" :laugh:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah..i hate when people pet beamer all crazy like.. smoosh his hair all over and stuff.. I'm like.. errrrrrrrr..uhhhhhhh... %$#$^$^@$^#%@ 

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:laugh: Yeah! I'm like, "Pet him parallel to the direction the hair grows, please!" LOL


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Brando got his cut today. Again she did a wonderful job on him. He looks great! I'll post some pics tomorrow hopefully. I always find I can book at least a week ahead.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm anxious to see the pics, Daniel. 

I guess Ollie is blowing coat too and I'm losing my mind. All of the sudden his coat is much more cottony feeling and he seems to get new mats even as I'm brushing him! I hope this is over SOON!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:bump:

I am reviving this thread to see how everyone likes/dislikes their rolled leather harnesses. I have decided to get one for Scout. 

If you use a rolled leather harness, do you have a step-in type or traditional type, and how is it working out, mat-wise?

Thanks in advance. Hoping to make a decision soon!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie just posted, somewhere, that she's going to get a rolled harness. I hope you guys update us on results! 

So far I've got a rolled one to leave on Tucker when we walk, with a tag on it, but I don't clip the leash to it. For the leash part I'm using a 1" wide Greyhound Martingale leash/collar that so far (fingers crossed,) hasn't caused matting. I'm able to leave it rather loose for the normal position, because it tightens up only as needed and won't slip off his head.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently purchased a rolled leather step-in harness with an attached leash for Riley. I have been using it for about 10 days. I was previously using a nylon harness with a detachable leash. I would say it improves matting by at least 50% so I guess it was worth the $75 (yikes!). I think the brand name is Heart and Bone. It is very cute with a studded slide down bone on the leash portion. 

Couple of negatives...the leather is kind of stiff so it doesn't feel as good as the nylon, but hopefully it will soften up. The other negative is that the 4 ft leash is shorter than the 5 ft nylon one I was using. I think Riley and I both prefer a little longer leash so I may look for another leather harness to use with a detachable leash.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

I just bought a harness at the pet shop today (not a rolled leather one though). I came in to get a Puppia one but the owner talked me out of it because she said that since the hook is in the middle it pulls, on the neck part of the harness and can hurt there trachea. Im not sure what the brand is (its cute though...teal with little elephants! ha!) but the step in kind is much better than puppia apparently.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie~ Sounds like yours is similar to the one I just ordered. I'm sure hoping this rolled leather step-in one will help with the matting. The smooth nylon step-in I've been using has been matting her so badly, it's gotten caught in the mat and I've had to cut it off her twice  As a result of the "holes" in her coat I decided I needed to cut her shorter, her coat is only about 2.5" long now :hurt:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

rolled harness and collars are the best! that's all django wears and he's never had a matt problem.i buy mine from PetEgo. they are italian leather and last for ever!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily loves the Puppia Harness B. The B harness is like a vest that velcros and snaps on the back. It doent pull on her neck at all and she seems to mat less than the classic puppia harness I have for her. I cut her down to a puppy cut though because with her adult coat coming in she was matting like crazy. Im thinking of getting her this one for Valentine's Day.

http://www.bowwowsbest.com/Puppia_Harness_Vest_p/ppa-paja-ah612.htm

I am a sucker for a theme.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Debbie~ Sounds like yours is similar to the one I just ordered. I'm sure hoping this rolled leather step-in one will help with the matting. The smooth nylon step-in I've been using has been matting her so badly, it's gotten caught in the mat and I've had to cut it off her twice  As a result of the "holes" in her coat I decided I needed to cut her shorter, her coat is only about 2.5" long now :hurt:


Ouch, having to cut off a matt get the harness off....I hope the leather works for you!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

littlebuddy said:


> rolled harness and collars are the best! that's all django wears and he's never had a matt problem.i buy mine from PetEgo. they are italian leather and last for ever!


Thanks for posting this link. I like that they have the harness and leash separate and that they offer a 63 in. leash. Did you get the soft calf or the regular?


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

LilyMyLove said:


> Lily loves the Puppia Harness B. The B harness is like a vest that velcros and snaps on the back. It doent pull on her neck at all and she seems to mat less than the classic puppia harness I have for her. I cut her down to a puppy cut though because with her adult coat coming in she was matting like crazy. Im thinking of getting her this one for Valentine's Day.
> 
> http://www.bowwowsbest.com/Puppia_Harness_Vest_p/ppa-paja-ah612.htm
> 
> I am a sucker for a theme.


I really like that one! It seems to be like a step in version of the puppia! I haven't seen that before. I might try that one next! thanks for the link!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Several people here like Puppia harnesses. A warning, though, for the future--if you keep your dog in full coat the more material there is on the harness, the worse you will get matting, once your pup's coat starts growing out. But, you can sure use them until you start having problems. You'll know without a doubt when that happens. 

Grooming a Havanese puppy is pretty easy. Grooming a full (or even fuller) coated Hav can be a challenge when going through the coat blowing, especially. If you keep your dog in a puppy cut, that isn't nearly such an issue.

(I should maybe add that Tucker has always been in full coat.)


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

oh yes, that's the best as well. django has that one, we haven't used it cuz its too cold to walk but they are great. djangos a puller once that goes on, it slows him down a bit. no matting.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Little Buddy, which one are you talking about, the Puppia or the Italian one from petego? 

Do you always keep djangos shorter like in your avatar? (By the way, I've always wanted to tell you I love his picture!! That is the happy, happy Havanese look you captured!)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

dbeech said:


> I think the brand name is Heart and Bone. It is very cute with a studded slide down bone on the leash portion.


Can you post a link to where you bought it (if you bought it online)? Thanks so much!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a purple rolled leather step in for the baby its very cute and has a little crown at the top. Its great because it is alot smaller and less complicated for travel then a whole large harness and leash. The only thing is that Lily doesnt like putting it on. I think it digs into her armpits a little. When she had longer hair it would mat under where the harness was, but since there is less surface area than a classic harness there was much less. I just dont use it for long walks.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

http://www.petego.com
italian leather rolled collars. love these. it's all he's worn. they also have rolled harness

http://puppiaus.com
love this harness.

the above don't matt the hair but djangoh as always had a puppy cut. its a bit longer in the winter but generally short not the long flowy hav. hair!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> http://www.petego.com
> italian leather rolled collars. love these. it's all he's worn. they also have rolled harness
> 
> http://puppiaus.com
> ...


The possible problems I can see with their (petego) harness is 1) this style looks as if it still goes around the neck (?) and, if so, could still cause some pressure on the throat/trachea. 2) only the part that goes around the neck is rolled. The portion that goes around the body and chest is flat leather. This is where Tori's current harness matted her the worst and where I had to cut to get it off her.

I'm sure her short puppy cut will alleviate this problem. However, I really don't want to keep her coat this short just so I can walk her without her getting serious mats.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Leslie let me know how you like it. I love that it looks so easy to put on.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Ryan, the one you linked is the one I have. I really like it.
> The one strap is flat leather but I don't seem to have any trouble with it matting the girls at all. I'm most concerned about matting on their chests and necks and these harnesses seem to do the trick in not matting those areas.


Susan, do you find that your rolled leather harness is easy enough to put on? I'm trying to decide between a step-in vs. traditional harness style. Also, does your harness put any pressure on their necks? Do they ever cough/choke if they pull too hard?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Still waiting for the one I ordered. In the meantime, I went back (for 2 walks) to her collar and her coughing definitely increased again. So, yesterday I used the smooth nylon one that I had to cut off her before. I figured it may be ok since her coat is so short now. Nope! She was still pretty matted on her chest when I took it off her. But, at least I didn't have to cut it off her this time...

I sure wish the new one would hurry and get here!


----------

